# Orijen puppy large and skin issues



## Indramario (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi, I am new in the doggie world. Hoping for some advice regarding feeding guide and some health issues. Basically, i have been feeding orijen puppy large to , 5 months old "Renzo". I have been feeding him twice daily, 3 cups in the morning and 3 cups in the evening, however he is obviously still hungry. What should i do?

Secondly, there are inconsistency towards his "poops", sometimes it can b soft, sometimes it can be normal. And also there are some red spot on his stomach area and also some wound in his ear. Does these effected by the food, or my apartment is not clean enough?? ( for the red spot i have given him tea tree oil for anti bacterial ) 

Thank you in advance for whoever respond to this. Apologize for my bad english, i am from Indonesia  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Indramario said:


> View attachment 130994
> 
> 
> Hi, I am new in the doggie world. Hoping for some advice regarding feeding guide and some health issues. Basically, i have been feeding orijen puppy large to , 5 months old "Renzo". I have been feeding him twice daily, 3 cups in the morning and 3 cups in the evening, however he is obviously still hungry. What should i do?
> ...


Firstly, Welcome to the forum!

Orijen is an extremely rich food. I dont like the high protein content. The red dots are like a staph infection/irritation. Some puppies get it because of their underdeveloped immune system. As for his poops, again, the food is very rich and this could be the issue. Maybe try looking into Acana which is Orijens sister food. Its lower in protein and more tolerable by some dogs that dont do well on Orijen like mine. I do not feed these foods anymore though but this is just my experience


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

6 cups of orijen large breed puppy food has 2460 calories, that is a lot of food. A lot of goldens always appear hungry. My 2 goldens would eat until they made themselves sick. I think a trip to the vet is in needed to discuss all these issues. If your apartment is clean enough for you, it is clean enough for a dog. The soft poops could be from overfeeding, or possible worms. 

He is a beautiful puppy. Is that a recent picture of him? How much does he weigh?


----------



## Indramario (Dec 30, 2012)

Firstly, Welcome to the forum!



Orijen is an extremely rich food. I dont like the high protein content. The red dots are like a staph infection/irritation. Some puppies get it because of their underdeveloped immune system. As for his poops, again, the food is very rich and this could be the issue. Maybe try looking into Acana which is Orijens sister food. Its lower in protein and more tolerable by some dogs that dont do well on Orijen like mine. I do not feed these foods anymore though but this is just my experience 


Thank you so much for the reply, i have been reading alot on the soft poops, i do agree on over feeding, cos sometimes i feel pity that he keeps on licking the bowl and sniffing around, i just gave a little extra. I am thinking about changing to acana. 

So for his skin is there anything i can do?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indramario (Dec 30, 2012)

To Millie'smom 

Tq!! Hes currently weigh in around 18 kg. that picture was taken about a month ago, hes slightly bigger now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Indramario said:


> Thank you so much for the reply, i have been reading alot on the soft poops, i do agree on over feeding, cos sometimes i feel pity that he keeps on licking the bowl and sniffing around, i just gave a little extra. I am thinking about changing to acana.
> 
> So for his skin is there anything i can do?
> 
> ...


Well, try reducing his food intake a little to see if that helps. For his skin, im not sure what you can do as I am still learning a bit on food and skin issues myself. You can try bathing in a special shampoo, adding fish oil or possibly coconut oil to his food. 

Also, you could try to deworm him as well to rule out worms. Mine always sniffs around his bowl after he eats, if I left a 30lb bag of dog food open he would eat most of it, puke, eat it, puke again and repeat


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

Indramario said:


> View attachment 130994
> 
> 
> Secondly, there are inconsistency towards his "poops", sometimes it can b soft, sometimes it can be normal. And also there are some red spot on his stomach area and also some wound in his ear. Does these effected by the food, or my apartment is not clean enough?? ( for the red spot i have given him tea tree oil for anti bacterial )
> ...


I agree that it seems like an awful lot of food for a puppy, so be strong and avoid those big sad eyes that tell you he is hungry! Overfeeding can definitely be causing the soft stools. How is his weight? Does he have a waistline and can you feel his ribs? And as for the red spots, are they red and weepy or wet or dry? If they are weepy it could most likely be hotspots. I always find treating them a couple of times a day with hydrogen peroxide works well to clear them up. If they are dry red spots, you could have an allergy or some sensitivity to his environment or food happening.


----------



## Indramario (Dec 30, 2012)

He is weigh in around 18kg, in my opinion he doesnt look thin, eventhough some of my friend says that he is thinner compare to last time. Right now, I am trying not to be around him during the feeding time, its hard for me to see him, still looking for food. Cos in my family, we control everything besides food. Hahaha. 

Anw, for his skin, it is dry, kinda like acne on our. But the redness its not very bright. 
Thank you so much for the reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

He looks like a good weight in his picture, typical beautiful golden puppy. You can add 1/2 can of unsalted green beans, fresh carrot, cucumber slices, watermelon, apple slices to his food/diet to help him feel full but not a lot of calories. I am not sure what is available in Maylasia but mine love pineapple, bananas (not low calorie) and mango chunks.


----------



## dwiley (Aug 19, 2012)

Orijen was always too much fat for my Yorkies and they gained weight on it. We feed Acana which is a little bit less rich, and Tucker has switched over to it also. We feed the Chicken and Burbank Potato, which does have a single source of grains (oats), but have feed grain-free Ranchlands in the past. Tucker seems to be doing well on it!


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

My friend's white dog developed a pink/orange tint to him while on this food. They quit the food and the problem went away.


----------



## Indramario (Dec 30, 2012)

This is his latest size. The breeder told me that he is big for his age, remind me to be careful not to feed him too much. I do agree and kinda proud, he is big comparing to other goldie around his age.

I have changed to acana, the poops still soft, hopefully he is just adjusting. Thank you so much for everyone reply. Deeply appreciated. Thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Even Acana was too rich for mine, they still had runny poops. Immediate improvement when I switched to Nutro Ultra.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Mines poops were horrid on Orijen, totally normal when switched to Acana. My GSD dog was perfect on Nutro though he ate a few other brands as well he had a solid stomach.


----------



## Indramario (Dec 30, 2012)

I am really praying that i dont have to change another food, cos my poodle doesnt enjoy kibbles, and surprisingly she really likes acana  . Besides that, its hard to find premium dog food here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

